# Is this fin rot?



## topmav03 (Sep 23, 2011)

Is this fin rot and if so, what should I do? my tank is still cycling, so I don't want to screw up the bacteria colonies. He is my firemouth in my mixed cichlid tank. He eats just fine and is very active all the time. Actually he pretty much rules half the tank, even over the convict. Except for the demonsani, he is the true ruler of the tank. I know, I know, I have africans with the southies. The LFS was so kind to tell me it is perfectly ok to do this, I am learning oterwise after reading more about them. 

Tank size:55g
Ammonia:1.0
NitrIte:0
NitrAte:0
PH/GH/KH:7.8, 80, 120
Cycled,yes or no:no
Number of fish:7
Acclimation process:two weeks
Physical signs of illness(IE spots,shimmer,ECT):shimmer in one, has been moved
How often between fish additionsne week
Waterchange schedule:daily
Tank temp:80


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

If your ammonia is at 1ppm then you need to do a PWC now (25% or so.)

Are you talking about the chunk missing on the tail? If so... I don't see anything else wrong - no swelling or redness near the missing piece - is it possible it got nipped by another fish?


----------



## topmav03 (Sep 23, 2011)

I actually do plenty of water changes, my levels always read this regardless. Even my tap water gives me a reading of 1, I think that is because of the chloramine. The other reason I think it may be fin rot is I lost one jewel to clamped fin and one auratus to I don't know what. But I am new to this and don't know a whole lot yet.*Conf*


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

topmav03 said:


> I actually do plenty of water changes, my levels always read this regardless. Even my tap water gives me a reading of 1, I think that is because of the chloramine. The other reason I think it may be fin rot is I lost one jewel to clamped fin and one auratus to I don't know what. But I am new to this and don't know a whole lot yet.*Conf*


Are you using a dechlorinator? 

Acclimation can't possibly be two weeks.

You should probably read the thread on drip acclimation. 

If your tap water has 1.0ppm of Ammonia, you need to find another source or find out if there is a leak of some sort in your plumbing.


----------



## topmav03 (Sep 23, 2011)

I use treatments for both chlorine and chloramine. Chloramine is in tap water. It's a substitution of one, two or three hydrogen atoms with chlorine atoms. That's why any test kit will falsely show true ammonia in city water. EPA sucks....


----------



## topmav03 (Sep 23, 2011)

*Fin rot looks worse!*

Also his left pectoral fin is tattered too. It's missing some of the bottom of it and the outer edges look a little ragged. Any ideas are greatly appreciated!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Does he still eat? Is he showing any other symptoms of being ill?


----------



## topmav03 (Sep 23, 2011)

He is eating just fine and is swimming around the tank. He doesn't seem sick. I did notice white stringy poop from two of my cichlids today. I don't know if maybe parasites are involved the death of two of my cichlids from the cycling stress.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

There have been some people on this forum that recommend feeding your fish finely chopped garlic for internal parasites. There is also a medicated food that helps with internal parasites.

As for the fish with the piece missing on the tail... I wouldn't worry unless it gets any worse or unless he starts showing other signs of illness. It really just looks like someone took a bite out of it, (from the picture anyway.)

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## topmav03 (Sep 23, 2011)

I think you were right, his tail is almost already back to normal. So I am continuing my water changes and hoping for the best. I am kind of in deep now with these fish going through the cycling process. I wish I would have knew beforehand and not listened to the LFS telling me it was ok to add these fish for cycling. Fingers crossed they make it.


----------



## topmav03 (Sep 23, 2011)

Well my firemouth didn't make it. I had to put him down today with clove oil. It was sad, I have never had to put a living thing down before. Hopefully the rest make it.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Have you tried again your water to see if the ammonia readings change after 24hrs? Just a thought. If your tap has a 1ppm of ammonia your fish will develop issues from long term exposure, even though levels of 1ppm may not necessarily be extremely bad. Not good, but not terrible as long as it is not long term.

I would look into getting real plants to help you out. Cichlids are well known for munching plants but there are some out there with a little research that you could find they are maybe less likely to eat. Java moss is a good one, marimo balls maybe, anacharis....anubias species....

You could also look into combining 50/50 tap/RO water during your water changes. This won't do away with the ammonia issue, but will cut it in half and at least give it a chance to get to 0.


----------

